# Cemi Mini Indy



## st1313eve (May 17, 2011)

Hi,
I just bought a house and it has two wood burning stoves in it.  One was a Woodsman that we have sold, and the other is a smaller CEMI "Mini Indy" model.  I have been trying to look up some details about this stove online, but I can't find anything.  Does anyone know anything about it?  How much might it be worth?  Thanks.
-Steve


----------



## Fsappo (May 17, 2011)

Try this thread

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/9721/


----------



## st1313eve (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, but mine is a small free-standing unit not an insert.  It looks like the company is no longer in existence though which is probably why I'm having such a hard time finding info on it.  I'm just trying to get an idea of what it might be worth if I try to sell it too.  I was thinking around $400, but I don't know if that is reasonable or not.
-Steve


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (May 17, 2011)

Usually the best thing to do when trying to come up with a price for a used stove if you have no other information on it is to look for similar stoves in the local newspaper classifieds to see what similar stoves are going for.


----------



## webbie (May 17, 2011)

400 sounds high for something that was not a major brand nor well known...buy, hey, these things are worth whatever someone agrees to pay! Lots of folks would give away a stove like that for the hauling....


----------



## Fsappo (May 17, 2011)

Try painting it up and listing it for $400.  Like Craig says, its worth what someone will pay.  May do better waiting until fall.


----------

